# Corriente: Inversa o directamente proporcional ? Ley de Ohm



## kurtfer (Jun 19, 2009)

La intensidad de corriente es inversamente proporcional al voltaje o tension 

 la intensidad de corriente es directamente proporcional a la resistencia 

 El voltaje o tension es directamente proporcional a la resistencia. 

 El voltaje o tension es inversamente proporcional a la potencia



por favor exoliquemen qué es directamente proporcional o iversamente proporcional


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 19, 2009)

ahi te va con la ley de ohm que supongo es lo que te interesa

I=V/R, si miras la fórmula, cada que el voltaje suba, el valor de la corriente también se elevará, ambas se elevan o reducen juntas mientras la R sea constante

ahora con la resistencia, supo un valor fijo para el voltaje, si aumentas la resistencia, la corriente disminuye o si la resistencia baja, el valor de la corriente empieza a subir

esto no es de electrónica, es de álgebra, si no lo entiendes del todo con variables y letras, mejor dale valores a la fórmula y ve que pasa si subes o bajas algún valor


----------

